# WLAN beim Spielen alle paar Min lags



## devolvo (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, also bin bei Kabel Deutschland (32k down/2k up), das ganze läuft über ein Thompson Router über zu D-Link DIR300 (W-LAN Modem), im Rechner hab ich eine hama WLAN PCI Karte.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem, also wenn ich Online spiele egal was, kommt etwa alle 1-2 Minuten ein lag welcher 2-4 sek dauert, also es ist so dass plötzlich meine Spielfigur stehen bleibt und nach paar Sekunden gehts wieder, aber ich bin dann paar Meter weiter als zuvor und meistens tot.
Also ich glaube es liegt am D-Link Modem, was meint ihr?

Mein Sys: e8400, Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3, HD4870, 4GB

Danke schon mal für die Antworten
MFG

edit: hab Vista


----------



## midnight (9. Juli 2009)

Ich behaupte mal, es liegt am W-Lan. Dieses Phänomen habe ich auch, ich schiebe es dem WPAII zu. Probiers ma mit einem Kabel. Wenn es dann geht, dann ist es das W-Lan.

so far


----------



## devolvo (9. Juli 2009)

ja es liegt definitiv am W-LAN, weiß du vielleicht was ich dagegen machen kann?


----------



## manni-tu (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Habe mir daher d-lan zugelegt damit geht das einwandfrei. 
Soweit ich weiß liegen die lags daran, dass das Betriebssystem alle paar Minuten nach neuen W-lan netzen sucht. Wie man das allerdings abstellen kann weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2009)

es kann mit nem anderen router besser werden, aber allgemein wirst du bei WLAN wohl nicht mit ab und zu mal nem ruckler auskommen...


----------



## taks (9. Juli 2009)

Bei mir hat ein extra Accesspoint abhilfe geschafft.

Ich habe das Vorgängermodell von dem hier:
http://www.zyxel.de/web/product_fam...yGroupNo=C4C91A78-A0C3-47BA-B96F-9322E37FCAC5http://www.studerus.ch/products/wlan+802-11g/zyxel_g_2000plus_v2.html


----------



## alleinherrscher (13. Juli 2009)

Bei Vista kanns am Backgroundscan liegen (wie ich eben auch in nem anderen Post geschrieben hab) da gibts n tool für, was es in diesem Forum gibt:

wlan Background Scan unter Vista - Seite 2 - ForumBase


----------



## razerman666 (13. Juli 2009)

Jawohl, es ist deine Hardware. Warum nimmst du einen Hama Stick und ein Thomson Router? Warum nicht alles von einen Hersteller? AVM hab ich und wenn ich da ein WLAN eines anderen Herstellers anschliesse, hab ich auch das gleiche Problem. Warum? Ganz einfach. Die Sticks sind nicht 100% zum Router kompatibel. Ist auch in der Beschreibung des Routers beschrieben. Aber ich rate sowieso jedem vom WLan ab, da es sehr unsicher ist. Zudem lässt die Datenrate zu Wünschen übrig.


----------



## grubsnek (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin vor einiger Zeit von Wlan auf Dlan umgesteigen, da ich auch öfter Lags und Verbindungsabbrüche in Online Spielen hatte. 
Wenn du unbedingt bei Wlan bleiben willst, kannst du einen Wlan Repeater probieren. (wenn die oben genannten Vorschläge nicht klappen)


Bei Dlan ist die Stabilität überragend. Der Ping beträgt bei mir, vom ersten Stock bis zum Router im Keller 3ms. Mit den 85Mbit Geräten von Devolo  erreiche ich eine Übertragungsrate von 1,8 - 1,9 MB/s.


----------



## devolvo (13. Juli 2009)

alleinherrscher schrieb:


> Bei Vista kanns am Backgroundscan liegen (wie ich eben auch in nem anderen Post geschrieben hab) da gibts n tool für, was es in diesem Forum gibt:
> 
> wlan Background Scan unter Vista - Seite 2 - ForumBase




danke dir, mit dem Programm von sc2008 hat es problemlos geklapt, nun kann ich ohne lags online spielen, nochmal danke 



razerman666 schrieb:


> Jawohl, es ist deine Hardware. Warum nimmst du einen Hama Stick und ein Thomson Router? Warum nicht alles von einen Hersteller? AVM hab ich und wenn ich da ein WLAN eines anderen Herstellers anschliesse, hab ich auch das gleiche Problem. Warum? Ganz einfach. Die Sticks sind nicht 100% zum Router kompatibel. Ist auch in der Beschreibung des Routers beschrieben. Aber ich rate sowieso jedem vom WLan ab, da es sehr unsicher ist. Zudem lässt die Datenrate zu Wünschen übrig.




also es ist kein Stick, sondern ne PCI Karte und D-Link mit Thompson Router hab ich direkt von Kabel Dt.


----------

